# System of Units for Machine Design Depth



## hoosier2009 (Jan 18, 2011)

what is the recommended unit system (Metric or English) to be used for Machine Design depth preparation. Shilgely's Mechanical Engineering Design I believe is in SI units.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 18, 2011)

English when I took it.


----------



## DynaMechEng (Jan 18, 2011)

From the NCEES Exam Specifications:

"...Questions in the depth module with be either USCS or SI units."

In other words, they reserve the right to be able to test you in either, so you better be able to work in both.


----------



## hoosier2009 (Jan 18, 2011)

hoosier2009 said:


> what is the recommended unit system (Metric or English) to be used for Machine Design depth preparation. Shilgely's Mechanical Engineering Design I believe is in SI units.


What Book did you use for the deoth part?


----------



## hoosier2009 (Jan 18, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> English when I took it.


What book did you use for preparation. Was it english or metric version of Shigley's?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 18, 2011)

English Shigley's.


----------



## hoosier2009 (Jan 18, 2011)

hoosier2009 said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > English when I took it.
> ...


Shigley's Mechanical Engineering Design (Mcgraw-Hill Series in Mechanical Engineering) [Hardcover]

Richard Budynas (Author), Keith Nisbett (Author)

Is it this one?


----------

